
Show HN: Open-Source Performance Metrics and Benchmarks for Machine Learning/NLP - ftreml
https://github.com/codeforequity-at/botium-samples-nlpanalytics
======
ftreml
Recently we had to evaluate if chatbot we built for an Austrian
telecommunication provider would perform better on other NLP engines than the
one we had in use (a cloud-based one). We took the training data and
calculated common performance metrics, confusion matrices and accuracy scores
for a bunch of the blockbuster providers (IBM Watson, Google Dialogflow,
Amazon Lex, Microsoft LUIS, Rasa and some more).

We published the scripts in a Github repository and a blog article with
instructions: [https://medium.com/@floriantreml/tutorial-benchmark-your-
cha...](https://medium.com/@floriantreml/tutorial-benchmark-your-chatbot-on-
watson-dialogflow-wit-ai-and-more-92885b4fbd48)

